# lunarratty



## lunarratty (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi my name is Alice I was a big mouse breeder about 3 years ago mainly herefords and hairless. I went to a lot of shows and met some fantastic people. A lot happened and I moved house about 3 times and so sold off all my mice as I didnt like the people I was living at one point (didnt trust them).

Now I live on my own in Thame, oxfordshire on my livery yard and I have 3 pomeranians 2 young horses a russian hamster and lots of chickens! I can't wait to start breeding and showing mice again and get in touch with old friends!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

:welcome1


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Greetings and welcome!


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi & welcome to the forum


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hiya Alice


----------

